# Man falls to his death at Cannon



## Edd (Sep 25, 2018)

https://apple.news/AH1TKWqfjSLqBVdJxd2uzlg


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2018)

I saw that.  Sad.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2018)

Tough situation. I can't imagine what his friend went through.


----------



## Vaughn (Oct 4, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Tough situation. I can't imagine what his friend went through.



Sad but also I don't understand where there's a "250' waterfall anywhere on Cannon'. Ripley and Arethusa are the tallest waterfalls up there and they top out at around 80' as I recall. 

Did this poor guy fall off of Cannon cliff itself?


----------



## abc (Oct 9, 2018)

Link is not working


----------



## thebman11 (Oct 25, 2018)

Very Sad. 
https://www.caledonianrecord.com/ne...cle_2749ef31-ceeb-5640-8a02-6f0622cba829.html


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 14, 2018)

Sad news indeed!


----------

